# The USMB Cookbook



## random3434

This is an idea from another thread, a USMB "*Cookbook"*

Post your favorite recipie here for all to enjoy. I bet with all the different regions of posters we have on here we all could come up with a varied and delicious recipe "book."


----------



## Toro

I have a great ginger beef recipe.  

I'd post it but I'm too lazy.


----------



## random3434

I love this, great for parties and a pitch in:
*
Vegetable Pizza*

2 (8 ounce) packages refrigerated crescent rolls 
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 (1 ounce) package dry Ranch-style dressing mix 
1 cup fresh broccoli, chopped 
1 cup chopped tomatoes 
1 cup chopped green bell pepper 
1 cup diced onions
1 cup shredded carrots 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 







DIRECTIONS
Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 
Roll out the crescent roll dough onto a 9x13 inch baking sheet, and pinch together edges to form the pizza crust. 
Bake crust for 12 minutes in the preheated oven. Once finished cooking, remove crust from oven and let cool 15 minutes without removing it from the baking sheet. 
In a small mixing bowl, combine cream cheese, mayonnaise, and dry Ranch dressing. Spread the mixture over the cooled crust. Arrange broccoli, tomato, green bell pepper, onions, shredded carrots, and Cheddar cheese over the cream cheese layer. Chill for one hour, slice and serve.


----------



## xotoxi

*Xotoxi's Toast*

1 piece of bread
toaster
spread of your choice (butter, jam, peanut butter)

1.  Insert bread in toaster and lower the toaster mechanism
2.  After waiting for a while, pop the bread up and check to see if it is toast.
3.  If not, plug in toaster and re-lower the toaster mechanism.
4.  After toast pops up, remove.
5.  Apply the spread of your choice.
6.  Eat and enjoy.


----------



## hjmick

Mick's Damn Good, Always Evolving Chili
_(Current Recipe)_

3 qts.

2 lbs. Lean ground beef  brown and drain
2 lbs. Lean steak cubed  brown and drain

Add:
1 cup chili powder
1 1/3 TB paprika
2 tsp. Cayenne pepper
2TB ancho chili powder
2 TB oregano
4 tsp. Salt
4 or 5 shakes of garlic powder
2 10oz. Cans Rotel diced tomatoes and green chiles
2 bottles of beer
3 or 4 shots of tequila

Cover and simmer 30 to 40 minutes.
Add 2 15oz. Cans Ranch Style Brand
Original Texas Beans, rinsed.
Simmer 30 minutes.

Chopped onions and shredded cheese for top.

This chili freezes very well and tastes even better the next day.​


----------



## xotoxi

*Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*

1 Bowl
Cheerios

1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
2.  Eat and enjoy.


----------



## Valerie

xotoxi said:


> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2.  Eat and enjoy.




You forgot the milk!


----------



## Luissa

I just have a tip, when making oatmeal chocolate chip cookies, use regular oatmeal but replace 1/3 or 
1/4 of the regular oatmeal with quaker's brown sugar maple oatmeal. Gives it alittle bit more flavor.
Of coarse found this out on accident when I ran out of regular oatmeal.


----------



## Luissa

xotoxi said:


> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2.  Eat and enjoy.



I think my son was the only baby who didn't like cheerios.


----------



## strollingbones

one of you can cook....the ginger beef takes a while...good recipe...

echo you take that canned fast food shit in public?

i have posted recipes but everyone is low fat...aint nothing low fat about anything i have posted.

thinking....okay here is one..from gordon ramsey

pork loin roast...split it in half  not completely but ya know mostly like a sub....

put sage leaves...fresh ones....on the botton of pork loin..then zest a lemon on top of sage leaves...wrap with butcher's twine (o hell no i dont have any....use tooth picks to hold it together just removed them when serving) salt and pepper to your taste...pop on grill or grill on stove top then put in oven...use a meat theometer...you know can eat pork pink now....i am old school..no pink


----------



## strollingbones

omg that av....whew you are giving an old woman hot flashes....


----------



## Big Black Dog

Big Black Dog's  Toasted Marshmallows

1.  Build a camp fire.
2.  Find a fairly straight long stick.
3.  Using your pocket knife, whittle a sharp point on one end of the stick.  I recommend the small end.
4.  Stick a marshmallow on the sharp end of the stick.  If you feel adventureous, put two of them on it.
5.  Hold stick  over the fire.
6.  When the marshmallow either turns black or catches on fire, it's ready.
7.  If the marshmallow is actually burning it is recommended to blow out the flame.
8.  Eat the marshmallow.
9.  Repeat until you're tired of it and then start drinking beer.

Note:  If you're real careful you can do this in your car if it's  raining outside while on your camping trip.


----------



## xotoxi

Valerie said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1. Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2. Eat and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the milk!
Click to expand...

 
That's because milk is not part of the recipe.

You might be confusing it with *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios with Milk*.


----------



## Big Black Dog

xotoxi said:


> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2.  Eat and enjoy.



My wife makes a great Dry Fruit Loops dish.  Very similar to your receipe.  Try it sometime for a little something different!


----------



## xotoxi

Big Black Dog said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1. Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2. Eat and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife makes a great Dry Fruit Loops dish. Very similar to your receipe. Try it sometime for a little something different!
Click to expand...

 
That sounds glorious!

It is probably similar to my *Xotoxi's Dry Fruity Cheerios* recipe...only less oaty.


----------



## strollingbones

corn pops....i love them things....follow xox instructions but delete the bowl.


----------



## xotoxi

Big Black Dog said:


> Big Black Dog's Toasted Marshmallows
> 
> 1. Build a camp fire.
> 2. Find a fairly straight long stick.
> 3. Using your pocket knife, whittle a sharp point on one end of the stick. I recommend the small end.
> 4. Stick a marshmallow on the sharp end of the stick. If you feel adventureous, put two of them on it.
> 5. Hold stick over the fire.
> 6. When the marshmallow either turns black or catches on fire, it's ready.
> 7. If the marshmallow is actually burning it is recommended to blow out the flame.
> 8. Eat the marshmallow.
> 9. Repeat until you're tired of it and then start drinking beer.
> 
> Note: If you're real careful you can do this in your car if it's raining outside while on your camping trip.


 
I like to use metal skewers instead of sticks because they don't burn.


----------



## Dis

Valerie said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2.  Eat and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the milk!
Click to expand...


Duh!  It's called *DRY* Cheerios.


----------



## Valerie

Dis said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2.  Eat and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the milk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh!  It's called *DRY* Cheerios.
Click to expand...



This is really great, I've learned something new_ already_ in this thread!   

But do you eat it with a spoon, I wonder?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Big Black Dog said:


> Big Black Dog's  Toasted Marshmallows
> 
> 1.  Build a camp fire.
> 2.  Find a fairly straight long stick.
> 3.  Using your pocket knife, whittle a sharp point on one end of the stick.  I recommend the small end.
> 4.  Stick a marshmallow on the sharp end of the stick.  If you feel adventureous, put two of them on it.
> 5.  Hold stick  over the fire.
> 6.  When the marshmallow either turns black or catches on fire, it's ready.
> 7.  If the marshmallow is actually burning it is recommended to blow out the flame.
> 8.  Eat the marshmallow.
> 9.  Repeat until you're tired of it and then start drinking beer.
> 
> Note:  If you're real careful you can do this in your car if it's  raining outside while on your camping trip.



Optional recipes:

1.  Get kids to roast mallows while you drink beer.

2.  Get kids to nuke mallows for 10 seconds in microwave while you drink beer.

3.  Get kids to fetch another beer on their way back from the mallow melting.

4.  Forget mallows, beer nuts are better with beer.


----------



## xotoxi

Valerie said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the milk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh! It's called *DRY* Cheerios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is really great, I've learned something new_ already_ in this thread!
> 
> But do you eat it with a spoon, I wonder?
Click to expand...

 
No.  Bare hand...sort of like how you scoop peanuts out of a bowl.

But, to make things interesting, you can alternate using your dominant hand with using your non-dominant hand.

Another way of consuming *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios* is by placing the bowl on the floor, getting on your hands and knees, and eating the Cheerios like a dog by dipping your tongue into the Cheerios and pulling it back into your mouth.  The Cheerios will stick to your tongue.  This consumption option is fun for kids.


----------



## Zoom-boing

xotoxi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh! It's called *DRY* Cheerios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really great, I've learned something new_ already_ in this thread!
> 
> But do you eat it with a spoon, I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Bare hand...sort of like how you scoop peanuts out of a bowl.
> 
> But, to make things interesting, you can alternate using your dominant hand with using your non-dominant hand.
> 
> Another way of consuming *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios* *is by placing the bowl on the floor, getting on your hands and knees, and eating the Cheerios like a dog by dipping your tongue into the Cheerios and pulling it back into your mouth.*  The Cheerios will stick to your tongue.  This consumption option is fun for kids.
Click to expand...


I prefer this method while sitting on the sofa.  This method works well with popcorn too.  My personal favorite is just outta the box.


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> This is an idea from another thread, a USMB "*Cookbook"*
> 
> Post your favorite recipe here for all to enjoy. I bet with all the different regions of posters we have on here we all could come up with a varied and delicious recipe "book."




EZ, I have a great recipe for pineapple cake with yummy cream cheese frosting -- I'll post once I find it.


----------



## Andrew2382

1- throw shoe at wife
2- wife yells what
3- I reply with "make me food woman!"
4- I eat 20 minutes later


----------



## AllieBaba

Microwave s'mores:

Marshmallows
Hershey chocolate squares (2 per)
Graham crackers.

Take 2 hershey's squares, put on a graham cracker square, put marshmallow (or half of one) on top

Put on a plate in the microwave, microwave for about 10-30 seconds depending on your machine...until the marshmallow puffs way up.

Put another square on top and squish it down.

Yummy.


----------



## AllieBaba

Rosemary Pork Roast

Any size pork roast
Fresh rosemary
salt
pepper
garlic

Put the pork in the oven on high heat (425) until browned, fat side up.

Take out, cut slits here and there,  insert rosemary sprigs, garlic into the slits, salt & pepper the top, and lay a few long rosemary sprigs (branches) on the top.

Cover with tin foil. 

Cook 3-4 hours @ 325. If it's a dry roast, add a couple of cups of water, enough to keep it from burning. If it's not, just add about a cup or two an hour or so into it, if the juices on the bottom start to carmelize.

You will die.


----------



## AllieBaba

Salmon

Take a whole or half a salmon, skin on (cleaned of course. Head on or off). Put in the sink and wash the inside, scraping out any dark blood or whatever next to the backbone or wherever else.

Put in tinfoil-lined pan.

Half a salmon: Skin side down, cover with pepper, salt to taste...or not, you can salt it later,  sliced purple onions, and thick sliced lemon (completely cover the cut side of the fish. Rind on. Whole salmon, put the stuff inside). Seal the tin foil completely around the fish, like a packet.

Cook according to the size of fish....I usually figure 20 minutes @ 400 will cook almost any fish. 

Open it up. The meat will come off the skin on a half salmon and in fact, the skin should actually stick to the bottom of the foil. Remove the onions if you like. There will be a lot of juice..the juice is GOOD, don't serve without pouring juice over it.

Whole salmon, let it sit a minute, then peel the top skin off, it will come off easily, use your thumb and a knife or the side of a fork. Then pull the meat off the bones, pulling from the backbone down. If you haven't removed the pin bones already, remove them first (they're about an inch down from the back bone).

After removign the meat from the top, flip the carcass and repeat with second side. 

It's good cold or hot.


----------



## Luissa

Big Black Dog said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2.  Eat and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife makes a great Dry Fruit Loops dish.  Very similar to your receipe.  Try it sometime for a little something different!
Click to expand...


man I haven't had fruit loops in forever.


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> corn pops....i love them things....follow xox instructions but delete the bowl.



cinnamon toast crunch is where it is at.
I went over to my parents house today and sometimes my dad will buy some for me. Today was one of those days, it made my whole day.


----------



## Shogun

This used to be on the menu i'd use to pimp bitches with during summers back in college.  A little spiciness.  some tequila and rum in shots and frozen drinks...  candle light on the deck during a summer evening.  The trick is to bring them over while you are making it so they can see the process and feel pampered while enjoying what Jimmy Buffet called a "Frozen Concoction".  true story.



CHICKEN ENCHILADES

1 WHOLE COOKED CHICKEN
1 MED. CHOPPED ONION
1 SM. CAN CHOPPED CHILIES
1 CAN CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP
26-OZ. JAR SALSA 
8-OZ. SHREDDED CHEESE [CHEDDAR, MONTEREY JACK]
1 PKG. TACO SEASONING MIX
1 PT. SOUR CREAM
10 TORTILLAS

SAUTE ONIONS IN SMALL AMOUNT OF OIL. CUT UP CHICKEN INTO BITE SIZE PIECES OR SHRED.  ADD MEAT, CHILIES, SALSA, AND TACO SEASONING. SIMMER HALF HOUR.
PREPARE TORTILLAS FOR ENCHILADAS BY COOKING IN HOT OIL UNTIL LIGHTLY GOLDEN BUT SOMEWHAT FLEXIBLE. FILL TORTILLAS WITH CHICKEN MIXTURE AND CHEESE. WRAP AND PLACE IN LARGE BAKING PAN. COVER WITH SAUCE OF BLENDED SOUP AND SOUR CREAM.  SPRINKLE WITH REMAINING CHEESE.
BAKE 20 MIN. AT 375 DEGREES.


----------



## Oddball

Take a glass.

Fill with ice.

Pour some nice single malt into the glass.

Enjoy.


----------



## L.K.Eder

this book will be a NYT best seller list regular.


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> This used to be on the menu i'd use to pimp bitches with during summers back in college.  A little spiciness.  some tequila and rum in shots and frozen drinks...  candle light on the deck during a summer evening.  The trick is to bring them over while you are making it so they can see the process and feel pampered while enjoying what Jimmy Buffet called a "Frozen Concoction".  true story.
> 
> 
> 
> CHICKEN ENCHILADES
> 
> 1 WHOLE COOKED CHICKEN
> 1 MED. CHOPPED ONION
> 1 SM. CAN CHOPPED CHILIES
> 1 CAN CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP
> 26-OZ. JAR SALSA
> 8-OZ. SHREDDED CHEESE [CHEDDAR, MONTEREY JACK]
> 1 PKG. TACO SEASONING MIX
> 1 PT. SOUR CREAM
> 10 TORTILLAS
> 
> SAUTE ONIONS IN SMALL AMOUNT OF OIL. CUT UP CHICKEN INTO BITE SIZE PIECES OR SHRED.  ADD MEAT, CHILIES, SALSA, AND TACO SEASONING. SIMMER HALF HOUR.
> PREPARE TORTILLAS FOR ENCHILADAS BY COOKING IN HOT OIL UNTIL LIGHTLY GOLDEN BUT SOMEWHAT FLEXIBLE. FILL TORTILLAS WITH CHICKEN MIXTURE AND CHEESE. WRAP AND PLACE IN LARGE BAKING PAN. COVER WITH SAUCE OF BLENDED SOUP AND SOUR CREAM.  SPRINKLE WITH REMAINING CHEESE.
> BAKE 20 MIN. AT 375 DEGREES.


I think Ang and I can have this instead of having you make us lasgna.


----------



## Shogun

Luissa said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This used to be on the menu i'd use to pimp bitches with during summers back in college.  A little spiciness.  some tequila and rum in shots and frozen drinks...  candle light on the deck during a summer evening.  The trick is to bring them over while you are making it so they can see the process and feel pampered while enjoying what Jimmy Buffet called a "Frozen Concoction".  true story.
> 
> 
> 
> CHICKEN ENCHILADES
> 
> 1 WHOLE COOKED CHICKEN
> 1 MED. CHOPPED ONION
> 1 SM. CAN CHOPPED CHILIES
> 1 CAN CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP
> 26-OZ. JAR SALSA
> 8-OZ. SHREDDED CHEESE [CHEDDAR, MONTEREY JACK]
> 1 PKG. TACO SEASONING MIX
> 1 PT. SOUR CREAM
> 10 TORTILLAS
> 
> SAUTE ONIONS IN SMALL AMOUNT OF OIL. CUT UP CHICKEN INTO BITE SIZE PIECES OR SHRED.  ADD MEAT, CHILIES, SALSA, AND TACO SEASONING. SIMMER HALF HOUR.
> PREPARE TORTILLAS FOR ENCHILADAS BY COOKING IN HOT OIL UNTIL LIGHTLY GOLDEN BUT SOMEWHAT FLEXIBLE. FILL TORTILLAS WITH CHICKEN MIXTURE AND CHEESE. WRAP AND PLACE IN LARGE BAKING PAN. COVER WITH SAUCE OF BLENDED SOUP AND SOUR CREAM.  SPRINKLE WITH REMAINING CHEESE.
> BAKE 20 MIN. AT 375 DEGREES.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ang and I can have this instead of having you make us lasgna.
Click to expand...


fair enough.  As long as you remember what happens after dinner.  shave your legs.


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This used to be on the menu i'd use to pimp bitches with during summers back in college.  A little spiciness.  some tequila and rum in shots and frozen drinks...  candle light on the deck during a summer evening.  The trick is to bring them over while you are making it so they can see the process and feel pampered while enjoying what Jimmy Buffet called a "Frozen Concoction".  true story.
> 
> 
> 
> CHICKEN ENCHILADES
> 
> 1 WHOLE COOKED CHICKEN
> 1 MED. CHOPPED ONION
> 1 SM. CAN CHOPPED CHILIES
> 1 CAN CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP
> 26-OZ. JAR SALSA
> 8-OZ. SHREDDED CHEESE [CHEDDAR, MONTEREY JACK]
> 1 PKG. TACO SEASONING MIX
> 1 PT. SOUR CREAM
> 10 TORTILLAS
> 
> SAUTE ONIONS IN SMALL AMOUNT OF OIL. CUT UP CHICKEN INTO BITE SIZE PIECES OR SHRED.  ADD MEAT, CHILIES, SALSA, AND TACO SEASONING. SIMMER HALF HOUR.
> PREPARE TORTILLAS FOR ENCHILADAS BY COOKING IN HOT OIL UNTIL LIGHTLY GOLDEN BUT SOMEWHAT FLEXIBLE. FILL TORTILLAS WITH CHICKEN MIXTURE AND CHEESE. WRAP AND PLACE IN LARGE BAKING PAN. COVER WITH SAUCE OF BLENDED SOUP AND SOUR CREAM.  SPRINKLE WITH REMAINING CHEESE.
> BAKE 20 MIN. AT 375 DEGREES.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ang and I can have this instead of having you make us lasgna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fair enough.  As long as you remember what happens after dinner.  shave your legs.
Click to expand...

already taken care of.


----------



## Shogun




----------



## Luissa

you need to make some yucca flats with that, I think it would be a good touch.
You get four lemons and four limes cut them in half but squeeze them into a one of those ice tea pitchers first with a spout, and I believe a one or two cups of sugar, fill it with ice and a liter or 5th of vodka. Wrap a towel around it and shake it until the towel sticks to the pitcher. You can add more sugar if it is not sweet enough afterwords.
This is very good for panty dropping.


----------



## Shogun

i'll keep that in mind.  but, it's turning fall now so i'll have to wait until next year for the summer plan.  


the Autumn plan..  hehehe.. is in full effect.


----------



## Luissa

ah! then some apple cider is the way to go.
I cannot wait for October Fest.


----------



## Toro

Here is my ginger beef recipe if anyone wants it.  It's awesome.

It is time consuming though.  You have to drop each piece one by one into the oil.


----------



## AllieBaba

Hot buttered rum:

Butter
brown sugar
nutmeg
(optional)cinnamon

take a stick of butter, mix it with about 2/3 c of brown sugar, add nutmeg and cinnamon.

Bring some water to a boil, pour a little (1/2 cup) in the bottom of a mug, put a good chunk (2 TB at least) of the mix in there
stir until melted
Add lots of rum. Zap it if it's not hot enough (some of us like more rum than others).

Mmmm.


----------



## Luissa

mmmm you make it like my mom does.


----------



## xotoxi

*Carbonnade A La Flamande - Belgian Beef Beer And Onion Stew Recipe*



Ingredients 

3 1/2 lbs boneless chuck roast or blade steak, trimmed and cut in 1-inch cubes
Salt and pepper
4-6 T vegetable oil
2 lbs yellow onions (about 3 medium), halved and sliced about 1/4-inch thick (about 8 cups)
1 T tomato paste
2 medium cloves garlic, minced or pressed through garlic press (about 2 tsp)
3 T all-purpose flour
3/4 c low-sodium chicken broth
3/4 c low-sodium beef broth
12 ounce bottle or can of dark or amber ale. (O'Doul's amber non-alcoholic beer works fine)
4 sprigs fresh thyme, tied with kitchen twine
2 bay leaves
1 T cider vinegar
 

Directions 
Adjust oven rack to lower-middle position; heat oven to 300 degrees. Dry beef thoroughly with paper towels, then season generously with salt and pepper. Heat 2 teaspoons oil in large heavy-bottomed Dutch oven over medium-high heat until beginning to smoke; add about one-third of beef to pot. Cook without moving pieces until well browned, 2 to 3 minutes; using tongs, turn each piece and continue cooking until second side is browned, about 5 minutes longer. Transfer browned beef to medium bowl. Repeat with additional oil and remaining beef. (If drippings in bottom of pot are very dark, add about 1/2 cup of the above-listed chicken or beef broth and scrape pan bottom with wooden spoon to loosen browned bits; pour liquid into bowl with browned beef, then proceed.)
Add 1 T oil to the now-empty Dutch oven; reduce heat to medium-low. Add onions, 1/2 tsp salt and tomato paste; cook, scraping bottom of pot with wooden spoon to loosen browned bits, until onions have released some moisture, about 5 minutes. Increase heat to medium and continue to cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are lightly browned, 12 to 14 minutes.
Stir in garlic and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds.
Add flour and stir until onions are evenly coated and flour is lightly browned, about 2 minutes.
Stir in broths, scraping pan bottom to loosen browned bits; stir in beer, thyme, bay and vinegar. Add browned beef with any accumulated juices. Salt and pepper to taste. Increase heat to medium-high and bring to full simmer, stirring occasionally.
Cover partially, then place pot in oven. Cook until fork inserted into beef meets little resistance, about 2 to 2 1/2 hours.
Discard thyme and bay. Adjust seasonings with salt and pepper to taste. Serve over buttered egg noodles or mashed potatoes. Can be cooled and refrigerated in airtight container for up to 4 days; reheat over medium-low heat.
Goes wonderfully with a side of Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios.


----------



## Luissa

I got one simple tip, next time you make a roast put a can of pepsi in with it. It makes it tender with a good taste.


----------



## AllieBaba

I've had roast cooked in a crockpot with 2 ltrs of pepsi in it. It was very very good.


----------



## Luissa

it is good with ham that you cook in crock pot also.


----------



## AllieBaba

Pumpkin Spice Cake

I use 2 small disposable 8-in or so square cake pans (or whatever they're called) for this:

1 spice cake mix
1 small can of pumpkin
3 eggs
A little less water than called for in the recipe...the batter should be pretty thick, not runny
A little bit of pumpkin pie spice (though the spice cake mix will have enough if you don't have it. The extra makes it spicier, some ppl like, some don't).

I divide the batter between the two pans, makes for fairly thin cakes, but that way we can eat one and frost one and give it to someone else.

I like cream cheese frosting on it. My daughter likes it plain. My son likes frosting.

You can make it without the recipe, but it seems like last time I made it I found a recipe for it on either the pumpkin can or the mix box, and there were a couple of variations. And that one was really good, too.

But if you happen to just have a can of pumpkin and a spice cake mix, and you don't want to mess with it, you can just throw it together and it is is REALLY yummy.

It also makes killer cupcakes. Takes a while to cook, though.


----------



## Luissa

mmmm
anything made with pumpkin is my favorite. I think it is because I was an october baby. lol
I also love pumpkin mousse.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Every time I see this thread I think of this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x0BSgLKnSk]YouTube - "Twilight Zone" promo for "To Serve Man"[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

I can't wait for the Pumpkin beer!


----------



## Shogun

AllieBaba said:


> I've had roast cooked in a crockpot with 2 ltrs of pepsi in it. It was very very good.



I usually use a few 22s of a red lager.


----------



## xotoxi

Luissa said:


> I got one simple tip, next time you make a roast put a can of pepsi in with it. It makes it tender with a good taste.


 
Really?

No shit!


----------



## random3434

Zoom-boing said:


> Every time I see this thread I think of this:
> 
> YouTube - "Twilight Zone" promo for "To Serve Man"



LOL!


"It's a _COOKBOOK!"_


----------



## AllieBaba

Chicken Fettucini 

Chicken breasts
Full container of sliced white mushrooms (I don't know if that's 8 oz? 16 oz?)
1/4 lb butter (at least)
Whipping cream
Fettucini noodles
Grated parmesan (bottled kind will do, the kind that's actually grated is better)
Garlic (again, you can use powder but don't put it in until the end. Fresh is better.)

Chopped green onions
Chopped tomatoes
More grated parmesan to top

Heat skillet. Put in about 2 tbsps of butter and then the chicken breasts. When they're just starting to brown on one side (not too brown or it will be tough) turn and start to cut, in pan, while cooking, into bite-size pieces. Add more butter or oil as needed, cook until done or almost done all the way through.

Add more butter, add all the mushrooms. Let them cook down a little. A BIG pan is best if you're using like 3 chicken breasts and a full container of mushrooms. If not, the mushrooms will weep and you'll end up with a lot of juice that is just mushroom juice. It doesn't hurt anything, but will make your color funky in the end. So if you get that, once they cook down, pour off most of that. Add sliced or crushed garlic to taste.  To make it really good, once you've done that let the bottom of the pan start to brown and de-glaze with some white wine. Otherwise, just add a little more butter.

Pour in whipping cream, at least a pint. If that's not enough add some half & half or a LITTLE milk. YOu don't want to water it down much or it won't thicken. Turn the heat waaay down, so it's just staying warm. 

Oh yeah, before you start all this put your water on and boil your noodles. Don't want to forget that.

Add Parmesan cheese and stir so it doesn't separate and look funky, and salt & pepper to taste (you won't need much salt..I love salt but between the chicken, the wine and the cheese, it's pretty salty already) (Do salt your noodles).

I've served it a couple of ways...just spoon it on top of hot noodles and sprinkle chopped green onions, tomatoes, and grated parmesan on the top...or toss the noodles with the onions and tomatoes, then spoon the sauce over that and sprinkle. Either way, it's killer.

Serve with whatever kind of bread you like. Garlic bread with it can be a lot of garlic, which is good if you like it. Plain rolls are good too. Twists, baguettes, whatever. Serve salad & antipasto before.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I have a great tip for when you fry fish. They taste alot better and are much easier to eat if you scale them first!  Seems to cook faster too.


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> Chicken Fettucini
> 
> Chicken breasts
> Full container of sliced white mushrooms (I don't know if that's 8 oz? 16 oz?)
> 1/4 lb butter (at least)
> Whipping cream
> Fettucini noodles
> Grated parmesan (bottled kind will do, the kind that's actually grated is better)
> Garlic (again, you can use powder but don't put it in until the end. Fresh is better.)
> 
> Chopped green onions
> Chopped tomatoes
> More grated parmesan to top
> 
> Heat skillet. Put in about 2 tbsps of butter and then the chicken breasts. When they're just starting to brown on one side (not too brown or it will be tough) turn and start to cut, in pan, while cooking, into bite-size pieces. Add more butter or oil as needed, cook until done or almost done all the way through.
> 
> Add more butter, add all the mushrooms. Let them cook down a little. A BIG pan is best if you're using like 3 chicken breasts and a full container of mushrooms. If not, the mushrooms will weep and you'll end up with a lot of juice that is just mushroom juice. It doesn't hurt anything, but will make your color funky in the end. So if you get that, once they cook down, pour off most of that. Add sliced or crushed garlic to taste.  To make it really good, once you've done that let the bottom of the pan start to brown and de-glaze with some white wine. Otherwise, just add a little more butter.
> 
> Pour in whipping cream, at least a pint. If that's not enough add some half & half or a LITTLE milk. YOu don't want to water it down much or it won't thicken. Turn the heat waaay down, so it's just staying warm.
> 
> Oh yeah, before you start all this put your water on and boil your noodles. Don't want to forget that.
> 
> Add Parmesan cheese and stir so it doesn't separate and look funky, and salt & pepper to taste (you won't need much salt..I love salt but between the chicken, the wine and the cheese, it's pretty salty already) (Do salt your noodles).
> 
> I've served it a couple of ways...just spoon it on top of hot noodles and sprinkle chopped green onions, tomatoes, and grated parmesan on the top...or toss the noodles with the onions and tomatoes, then spoon the sauce over that and sprinkle. Either way, it's killer.
> 
> Serve with whatever kind of bread you like. Garlic bread with it can be a lot of garlic, which is good if you like it. Plain rolls are good too. Twists, baguettes, whatever. Serve salad & antipasto before.


like I said next time I am in the Pendleton area I am stopping at your house for dinner.


----------



## AllieBaba

Shogun said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had roast cooked in a crockpot with 2 ltrs of pepsi in it. It was very very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use a few 22s of a red lager.
Click to expand...


I think you could cook a good roast with strawberry jam and it would still turn out fine.


----------



## xotoxi

Big Black Dog said:


> I have a great tip for when you fry fish. They taste alot better and are much easier to eat if you scale them first! Seems to cook faster too.


 
I like them crunchy.


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Fettucini
> 
> Chicken breasts
> Full container of sliced white mushrooms (I don't know if that's 8 oz? 16 oz?)
> 1/4 lb butter (at least)
> Whipping cream
> Fettucini noodles
> Grated parmesan (bottled kind will do, the kind that's actually grated is better)
> Garlic (again, you can use powder but don't put it in until the end. Fresh is better.)
> 
> Chopped green onions
> Chopped tomatoes
> More grated parmesan to top
> 
> Heat skillet. Put in about 2 tbsps of butter and then the chicken breasts. When they're just starting to brown on one side (not too brown or it will be tough) turn and start to cut, in pan, while cooking, into bite-size pieces. Add more butter or oil as needed, cook until done or almost done all the way through.
> 
> Add more butter, add all the mushrooms. Let them cook down a little. A BIG pan is best if you're using like 3 chicken breasts and a full container of mushrooms. If not, the mushrooms will weep and you'll end up with a lot of juice that is just mushroom juice. It doesn't hurt anything, but will make your color funky in the end. So if you get that, once they cook down, pour off most of that. Add sliced or crushed garlic to taste.  To make it really good, once you've done that let the bottom of the pan start to brown and de-glaze with some white wine. Otherwise, just add a little more butter.
> 
> Pour in whipping cream, at least a pint. If that's not enough add some half & half or a LITTLE milk. YOu don't want to water it down much or it won't thicken. Turn the heat waaay down, so it's just staying warm.
> 
> Oh yeah, before you start all this put your water on and boil your noodles. Don't want to forget that.
> 
> Add Parmesan cheese and stir so it doesn't separate and look funky, and salt & pepper to taste (you won't need much salt..I love salt but between the chicken, the wine and the cheese, it's pretty salty already) (Do salt your noodles).
> 
> I've served it a couple of ways...just spoon it on top of hot noodles and sprinkle chopped green onions, tomatoes, and grated parmesan on the top...or toss the noodles with the onions and tomatoes, then spoon the sauce over that and sprinkle. Either way, it's killer.
> 
> Serve with whatever kind of bread you like. Garlic bread with it can be a lot of garlic, which is good if you like it. Plain rolls are good too. Twists, baguettes, whatever. Serve salad & antipasto before.
> 
> 
> 
> like I said next time I am in the Pendleton area I am stopping at your house for dinner.
Click to expand...



Lol. I have somebody coming over this weekend...I'm making chicken and dumplings.

I'm buying a pie though, dammit. Not screwing around with a pie when I've got stuff to do. I made pies for years when i had a house full of boys...nothing in the world cheaper to make than big beautiful apple pies, one of the few things that actually saves you money to just make it.

But if I'm rushed and can afford it, I'm all for buying a frozen key lime pie. Or a frozen pumpkin one.


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Fettucini
> 
> Chicken breasts
> Full container of sliced white mushrooms (I don't know if that's 8 oz? 16 oz?)
> 1/4 lb butter (at least)
> Whipping cream
> Fettucini noodles
> Grated parmesan (bottled kind will do, the kind that's actually grated is better)
> Garlic (again, you can use powder but don't put it in until the end. Fresh is better.)
> 
> Chopped green onions
> Chopped tomatoes
> More grated parmesan to top
> 
> Heat skillet. Put in about 2 tbsps of butter and then the chicken breasts. When they're just starting to brown on one side (not too brown or it will be tough) turn and start to cut, in pan, while cooking, into bite-size pieces. Add more butter or oil as needed, cook until done or almost done all the way through.
> 
> Add more butter, add all the mushrooms. Let them cook down a little. A BIG pan is best if you're using like 3 chicken breasts and a full container of mushrooms. If not, the mushrooms will weep and you'll end up with a lot of juice that is just mushroom juice. It doesn't hurt anything, but will make your color funky in the end. So if you get that, once they cook down, pour off most of that. Add sliced or crushed garlic to taste.  To make it really good, once you've done that let the bottom of the pan start to brown and de-glaze with some white wine. Otherwise, just add a little more butter.
> 
> Pour in whipping cream, at least a pint. If that's not enough add some half & half or a LITTLE milk. YOu don't want to water it down much or it won't thicken. Turn the heat waaay down, so it's just staying warm.
> 
> Oh yeah, before you start all this put your water on and boil your noodles. Don't want to forget that.
> 
> Add Parmesan cheese and stir so it doesn't separate and look funky, and salt & pepper to taste (you won't need much salt..I love salt but between the chicken, the wine and the cheese, it's pretty salty already) (Do salt your noodles).
> 
> I've served it a couple of ways...just spoon it on top of hot noodles and sprinkle chopped green onions, tomatoes, and grated parmesan on the top...or toss the noodles with the onions and tomatoes, then spoon the sauce over that and sprinkle. Either way, it's killer.
> 
> Serve with whatever kind of bread you like. Garlic bread with it can be a lot of garlic, which is good if you like it. Plain rolls are good too. Twists, baguettes, whatever. Serve salad & antipasto before.
> 
> 
> 
> like I said next time I am in the Pendleton area I am stopping at your house for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I have somebody coming over this weekend...I'm making chicken and dumplings.
> 
> I'm buying a pie though, dammit. Not screwing around with a pie when I've got stuff to do. I made pies for years when i had a house full of boys...nothing in the world cheaper to make than big beautiful apple pies, one of the few things that actually saves you money to just make it.
> 
> But if I'm rushed and can afford it, I'm all for buying a frozen key lime pie. Or a frozen pumpkin one.
Click to expand...


I wish my mom had time to make chicken and dumplings, she makes the best. Today would be a perfect day for them too. It is cloudy and grey, I had some Campbell Chicken and goldfish ealier, just not the same thing.


----------



## AllieBaba

No but it serves in a pinch.

I'm big on the dumplings, could care less about the chicken...so when I'm desperate for it and nobody with discerning taste is around, I cheat...

I use the boxed chicken broth, put it in a pan, throw in some dumplings and VOILA! Chicken dumplings!

No chicken of course, and it's not quite as good...but still, it's closer than soup and goldfish!


----------



## AllieBaba

I know, what's with the weather? It figures that as soon as I FINALLY gear up to ride it gets all blustery and yucky.

Bucking weather for horses.


----------



## Shogun

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had roast cooked in a crockpot with 2 ltrs of pepsi in it. It was very very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use a few 22s of a red lager.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you could cook a good roast with strawberry jam and it would still turn out fine.
Click to expand...


jam is probably a lil bit more viscous than a lager......


I made Chicken alfredo last weekend, as a matter of fact.  I have a pic i'll have to post.  A nice Missouri semi-dry white table wine.   hmmmmmm...


----------



## Toro

Is Missouri wine any good?


----------



## Shogun

Wine is like anything else.  one of those eye of the beholder things.  But, I'm a big fan.  I can list some good bottles, IMHO, if you are interested.

I enjoy the fact that America has options outside of over hyped European bottles.  I'd like to see Missouri take the same path as California.  We have a lot of vinyards.  The Norton grape is big around here.


----------



## AllieBaba

Washington and Oregon are. Vinyards and wineries all over the place.


----------



## random3434

Shogun said:


> Wine is like anything else.  one of those eye of the beholder things.  But, I'm a big fan.  I can list some good bottles, IMHO, if you are interested.
> 
> I enjoy the fact that America has options outside of over hyped European bottles.  I'd like to see Missouri take the same path as California.  We have a lot of vineyards.  The Norton grape is big around here.



Hey Shogun, would you link some wineries there you think we may like? It's only a 5 hour drive from Indy, that would make a cool weekend trip sometime.


----------



## WillowTree

AllieBaba said:


> I've had roast cooked in a crockpot with 2 ltrs of pepsi in it. It was very very good.



two liters?? as in two mayonnaise jars?? why so much doyathink?


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wine is like anything else.  one of those eye of the beholder things.  But, I'm a big fan.  I can list some good bottles, IMHO, if you are interested.
> 
> I enjoy the fact that America has options outside of over hyped European bottles.  I'd like to see Missouri take the same path as California.  We have a lot of vineyards.  The Norton grape is big around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun, would you link some wineries there you think we may like? It's only a 5 hour drive from Indy, that would make a cool weekend trip sometime.
Click to expand...



Google is a wonderful thing.  

Missouri Wines


----------



## random3434

Valerie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wine is like anything else.  one of those eye of the beholder things.  But, I'm a big fan.  I can list some good bottles, IMHO, if you are interested.
> 
> I enjoy the fact that America has options outside of over hyped European bottles.  I'd like to see Missouri take the same path as California.  We have a lot of vineyards.  The Norton grape is big around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun, would you link some wineries there you think we may like? It's only a 5 hour drive from Indy, that would make a cool weekend trip sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Google is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Missouri Wines
Click to expand...


Thanks mom!

I thought since Shogun LIVED THERE, he would know of the best ones.............


----------



## Shogun

Les Bourgeois Vineyards

this is my favorite.  vinyards north of why 70 on the Missouri river.  Good reds (jeunette rouge), tasty whites (Labelle) 

In fact, if you are looking to get away for a weekend check out one of our many B&Bs located in Herman, Mo.  

Historic Hermann, MO, Heart of Missouri Wine Country


----------



## Ringel05

Thanksgiving is just around the corner.  Here is our favorite holiday dish.

Maryland Stuffed Ham

1 butt or shank ham (determine size needed based on number of servings)
1 Extra large head of cabbage
1 large Vadilia onion
Pepper to taste
Celery and or carrots (optional)

Parboil the ham for 20 minutes, remove from water to cool and discard water.
Cut cabbage and onion into one inch pieces and add pepper to taste.
Cut large slits in the ham, down to the bone and stuff with cabbage/onion mixture.
Wrap ham and remaining cabbage/onion mix in cheese cloth, boil covered in water for 20 minutes per lb.
When done remove from cheese cloth and watch the meat literally fall off the bone.
Serve with mashed taters, vegitable of your choice and rolls.

For the mashed potatoes I make a chicken broth based gravy in a roux, add poultry seasoning and about 1/4 cup of water from the ham broth for a distinctive flavor to compliment the ham.


----------



## California Girl

xotoxi said:


> *Xotoxi's Toast*
> 
> 1 piece of bread
> toaster
> spread of your choice (butter, jam, peanut butter)
> 
> 1.  Insert bread in toaster and lower the toaster mechanism
> 2.  After waiting for a while, pop the bread up and check to see if it is toast.
> 3.  If not, plug in toaster and re-lower the toaster mechanism.
> 4.  After toast pops up, remove.
> 5.  Apply the spread of your choice.
> 6.  Eat and enjoy.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrF_K1w2haE]YouTube - The Toast Song[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfMmPpNhOVM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Here is my favorite recipe for:

Huevos Rancheros.

1 Tbsp. butter
1 Tbsp.  Flour
Chopped medium onion
1 can green chili (chopped)
2 chopped medium tomatoes
1 crushed clove garlic (if desired)
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 c. water
1 bouillon cube (beef or chicken,which ever preferred)
6 tortillas
1 1/2 c. grated cheese (any variety)
6 eggs (fried, poached or scrambled)
Shredded lettuce (garnish)
Tomato wedges (garnish)

In saucepan,combine butter and flour..mix.  Then add in onion,green chili,tomatoes and garlic.  Saute until onion is clear.  Add in salt,water and bouillon to preceeding ingredients,mix until disolved.  Simmer for 10 min.  Prepare eggs.  On plate, place tortilla,eggs and top with sauce and cheese.  Garnish with lettuce and tomato wedges.


----------



## Luissa

this is very simple and many might already know it but I take one can of tuna, add a spoon full of mayo, squirt some mustard in it, add some salt and pepper.  add a bunch of pickels and then Put it on bread or eat it with saltines. I love it for lunch with a glass of milk.


----------



## Shadow

Another good one:

Shrimp and Veggie Stir Fry

1 Tbsp vegetable oil
1 lb large shrimp
8 oz fresh broccoli,cut in small pieces
2 (8oz) cans bamboo shoots,thinly sliced
3/4 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
1/2 c chicken broth
1 tsp cornstarch
1 tsp oyster sauce
1/4 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp minced fresh ginger
1/8 tsp pepper.

Heat oil in wok (or large skillet) over high heat.  Add shrimp and stir fry until pink (aprox 3 min).  Add broccoli (cook for 1 min). Add mushrooms and bamboo shoots (cook for 1 min). Combine remaning ingredients in small bowl;mix well.  Pour over shrimp-veggie mixture. Cook and stir well,until sauce boils and thickens (aprox 2 min).  Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Shadow

I make this one alot...because it's easy (yep, I'm kinda lazy).


Beer Bread

3 Cups self rising flour
3 TBSP Sugar ( I usually add more, because I like it better sweet).
12 oz beer (any brand).

Mix all ingredients in large bowl.  Place in loaf pan and bake for 45 min in oven at 375 (bread should look like a bisquit and be golden brown on top when done.)


----------



## Shadow

Okay one more...

Pina Colada Cake

1 white cake mix
2 c coconut
1 can cream of coconut
1 (20 oz) crushed pineapple
1 (8 oz) Cool Whip (or more if desired)

Prepare cake as directed on box,adding one cup coconut.  Bake until done.  While cake is hot,poke holes with fork and pour cream of coconut over the top. Cool.  Drain pineapple and spread over cake.  Add one cup coconut to cool whip. Spread over cake. Refrigerate.


----------



## Phoenix

Pretty sure I was supposed to post this for Terry some time back, but, ummm ... well, I excel at procrastination (everyone needs a hobby) and didn't do it then.  So I'll add it to the cookbook and perhaps someone else will enjoy it as well.  

*Rhubarb Crunch*

Mix together:
3 Cups diced rhubarb
3 Tablespoons flour
1 Cup sugar

Spread in greased baking dish


Topping:
1 Cup brown sugar
1 1/2 Cups flour
1 Cup oatmeal
1 Cup margarine/butter
1/2 to 1 Cup chopped nuts

Cream margarine/butter and sugar.  Add flour and oatmeal.  Mix well until crumbly.  Add nuts.
Spread evenly over rhubarb.
Bake for 35 min. at 375 F. (check after 25 min.)
Top with whipped cream or ice cream.  

This recipe is for a 8 x 11 x 2 pan.  Double the recipe for 9 x 13.


----------



## JD_2B

*Spicy Broccoli Fettucini*

*Dinner in an jiff!!*

Serves 3-4

Prep time: 3-5 minutes
Cook time: 10-15 minutes

*Ingredients:*
Fettucini noodles
1 pound of broccoli florets (I use the frozen kind)
extra virgin olive oil
butter
salt 
Black pepper 
garlic (either a quarter of a garlic minced, or just use garlic seasoning and sprinkle at will)
crushed red pepper- about a tablespoon
pine nuts (just a small package) OR you can use a cheaper nut or skip the nuts and use whatever protein you like- sliced or chopped chicken breasts work well, too- sparingly
Mozzarella cheese (or any soft white cheese you prefer)

*Directions:*
First, boil water in a large pot, and add the fettucini noodles. I usually snap the noodles in half first, because it is easier to avoid slurping them this way
Add a half teaspoon of salt to the water. 
Stir occassionally. 
Puncture a few holes in the top of the bag of frozen Broccoli florets and microwave for 2 minutes or just use the defrost feature on your microwave

Stirring occassionally (every few minutes):
Into the skillet go the defrosted broccoli florets
Add the olive oil, a dash of black pepper, garlic, and crushed red pepper

Cook on a medium to medium low heat for about 10-12 minutes. 
When broccoli appears done, remove from heat.

MEANWHILE- before you finish with the broccoli, it helps to toast the nuts, if you are going to use them, also. You can do this in a separate skillet, on medium heat for just a few minutes. 

When fettucini is done, remove from heat, and DRAIN. Do not rinse the noodles!!

TOSS fettucini in butter (a tablespoon is generally adequate, and I tend to do it over the sink, while it is still in the colander)

*Serving/ Garnishing:*
Serve broccoli florets over fettucini. Sprinkle cheese on top. Garnish with pine nuts.. 

It is a marvelous dish. VERY tasty!!! =)  Yummmm


----------



## Ringel05

Luissa said:


> this is very simple and many might already know it but I take one can of tuna, add a spoon full of mayo, squirt some mustard in it, add some salt and pepper.  add a bunch of pickels and then Put it on bread or eat it with saltines. I love it for lunch with a glass of milk.



That should be in the weird food thread!


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Here is my favorite recipe for:
> 
> Huevos Rancheros.
> 
> 1 Tbsp. butter
> 1 Tbsp.  Flour
> Chopped medium onion
> 1 can green chili (chopped)
> 2 chopped medium tomatoes
> 1 crushed clove garlic (if desired)
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 1/2 c. water
> 1 bouillon cube (beef or chicken,which ever preferred)
> 6 tortillas
> 1 1/2 c. grated cheese (any variety)
> 6 eggs (fried, poached or scrambled)
> Shredded lettuce (garnish)
> Tomato wedges (garnish)
> 
> In saucepan,combine butter and flour..mix.  Then add in onion,green chili,tomatoes and garlic.  Saute until onion is clear.  Add in salt,water and bouillon to preceeding ingredients,mix until disolved.  Simmer for 10 min.  Prepare eggs.  On plate, place tortilla,eggs and top with sauce and cheese.  Garnish with lettuce and tomato wedges.



Mine is faster: 1 jar green chili sauce, pre-shredded cheese in a bag and a couple of eggs cooked sunny side up.  
(This way you get your daily requirement of preservatives.)


----------



## Shadow

You mean it's faster AND it will preserve me too...cool!!


----------



## PixieStix

Not a recipre, but this is pretty good

Grilled peanut butter and strawberry jam sandwich 

Is as easy as a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Vel

I have an experimental applesauce pound cake in the oven right now. If it's any good, I'll post the recipe. It smells like it ought to be good anyway


----------



## Shadow

^^^ So how was it?

I'm cooking this right now...yummy!  Good for cold weather...it was snowing here earlier...not enough to stick to the ground though. 


NEW MEXICO POSOLE   

1 lb. lean pork shoulder
2 lbs. frozen posole/hominy
Juice of 1 lime (optional)
14 oz. red chili (or to taste,some folks like less)
3 cloves garlic
1/4 tsp. dried oregano
3 tbsp. salt

Combine all ingredients in large pot fill with water (enough to cover ingredients) and simmer for 3 /4 hours or until posole kernels burst and are soft but not falling apart. 


Tip: sometimes soaking the posole for a few hours prior to cooking is helpful but not a requirement.


Edit:  I forgot the most important part...the water.


----------



## Shadow

Another New Mexican favorite for cold winter days.

Green Chile Stew:

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
2 pounds cubed beef stew meat
1 onion, chopped
10 ounces diced tomatoes
1 1/2 cups beef broth
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chile peppers*
1 teaspoon garlic salt
1 teaspoon ground cumin
salt to taste
ground black pepper to taste
2 large potatoes, peeled and cubed

Directions:

1.In a large pot over medium heat, heat the oil and brown the stew meat and the onions until onions are translucent; about 5 minutes
2. Pour in the diced tomatoes with chiles, beef broth and chile peppers. 
3. Stir in the garlic salt and cumin. Salt and pepper to taste.
4. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 1 hour. Add a little more beef broth or water if needed during simmering.
5. Stir in cubed potatoes to the mixture and simmer for an additional 30 minutes or until potatoes are tender.

* Can add more to taste


----------



## Shadow

Bet you didnt know New Mexico has it's own state cookie...well we do and they are really good. 

Biscochitos (also known as Mexican wedding cookies):

1 pound lard
3 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons anise seed
1/3 cup brandy
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup sugar
6 cups flour
1 tablespoon cinnamon

Directions:

1. Cream lard, sugar, and anise seed in a large mixing bowl. Add eggs and beat well.
2. Combine flour, baking powder, and salt in a large mixing bowl.
3. Alternately add flour and brandy to creamed mixture until stiff dough has been formed.
4. Knead dough slightly and pat or roll to a 1/4 inch to a 1/2 inch thickness. Cut dough into desired shapes.
5. Combine sugar and cinnamon in a small mixing bowl. Dust the top of each cookie with a small amount of mixture.
6. Bake in a 350°F oven for 10 minutes, or until cookies are lightly browned.


Yield: 5 dozen Baking Time: 10-12 minutes
Temperature: 350°F, they freeze well


----------



## Shadow

One more New Mexico recipe for soup and stew lovers..

Albondigas Soup:

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
1 large garlic clove, minced
1/2 cup tomato sauce
3 quarts chicken stock or beef stock
2 large carrots, sliced
1/2 lb string beans, cut into 1 inch pieces
1 pound ground beef
1/3 cup of raw white rice
1 raw egg
1/2 cup chopped fresh mint leaves and/or parsley
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/1/2 cup of frozen or fresh peas
Dried oregano, crumbled
Salt and pepper
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro

Directions:

1. Heat oil in heavy medium saucepan over medium heat. Add onion and minced garlic and sauté until tender, about 5 minutes. Add tomato sauce and broth mixture. Bring to boil and simmer. Add carrots and string beans.
2. Prepare meatballs. Mix rice into meat, adding mint land parsley leaves, salt and pepper. Add raw egg. Form beef into 1-inch meatballs.
3. Return soup to gentle simmer. Add meatballs to soup, one at a time. Cover and let simmer for 1/2 hour. Add peas towards the end of the 1/2 hour. Add a few pinches of oregano and sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste. Garnish soup with chopped fresh cilantro.

Yield: 6-8 servings

*Tip*: The trick to make the perfect soup, is to put minced/chopped mint leaves into the meat mixture.  The mint is what gives the meatball it's unique flavor.


----------



## Annie

Bunch of baking potatoes
Bunch of shredded sharp cheddar cheese
Stick of butter
flour, in shaker cup if you got it
salt 
pepper
milk

Peel and slice taters, pretty thin, I use mandolin. Keep in cold water to prevent color change. Get a big bowl, I use pyrex. single layer of potatoes, salt & pepper, few dabs butter, cheese, flour. Keep repeating until bowl if full. Then the tricky part, make sure you end with cheddar cheese, until then the order doesn't really matter. Add milk slowly until it's just peeking along the side. Put into 350F preheated over for about an hour, until top is really nicely brown. 

You can also throw layers of cook ham or bacon in too!


----------



## Shadow

Annie, my grandmother used to make those potatoes quite often.  They are the best!!


----------



## Annie

Shadow said:


> Annie, my grandmother used to make those potatoes quite often.  They are the best!!



They are really yummy, I guarantee you'll eat the equivalent of 2-3 potatoes! Yikes! Doesn't matter the holiday, the family insists I make them. They are a pia, but so good!


----------



## slackjawed

I made this last week and had the last of it for lunch today;

Green Chile Stew
1 lb. ground or finely chopped elk roast
4 cups beef or homemade elk broth
14.5 oz can diced tomatoes
3 large red potatoes
1 large carrot
1 cup frozen corn
10 to 14 oz chopped green chiles (½ 20 oz can, or two 7 oz cans)
½ chopped medium onion
½ teaspoon garlic
1½ tablespoon chopped cilantro (optional)
Salt & pepper to taste

Brown meat. Boil or microwave potatoes and carrots until softened, but still slightly firm. Dice them and add them to cooked elk meat with other vegetables. The potatoes and carrots can be cooked from the fresh state in the stew, if time is not an issue. (Simmer until carrots are tender.)

Add broth and seasonings. Simmer over heat for 1 hour.

Serve with cornbread or flour tortillas.


----------



## Shadow

I've never had elk meat in stew or anything like that.  But I did have a roomate in college that used to get care packages from her dad that had homemade elk jerky in them.  It was pretty good too.


----------



## Immanuel

xotoxi said:


> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2.  Eat and enjoy.





Valerie said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Xotoxi's Dry Cheerios*
> 
> 1 Bowl
> Cheerios
> 
> 1.  Pour Cheerios into bowl.
> 2.  Eat and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the milk!
Click to expand...


Cheerios without sugar... and lots of it... no frigging way!

Immie


----------



## slackjawed

Elk is better than beef, but much leaner. 
I have a lot of recipes for game because when I take a client out for a hunt(I am a guide) I have to feed them their meals. I figure they want to eat what they are hunting, usually that's right.


----------



## slackjawed

Does the recipe for dry cheerios work with chex too?


----------



## amrchaos

Here is a up and coming favorite.

Big Fool's Water

Go to store

Buy $2 (or more) bottle water from some Eastern European Nation like Croatia.

Enjoy!!


Why is it called "Big Fool's Water"?  Only a fool would buy water for $2!!


----------



## Shadow

*Chocolate Marshmallow Mousse*


1 Bar (7 oz) Hershey's Milk Chocolate
1 1/2 C  mini marshmallows
1/3  C  milk
1 C  chilled whipping cream


Break Hershey bar into pieces.  In double boiler,melt chocolate bar and marshmallows with milk. Cool to room temp.  In small mixing bowl,beat whipping cream until stiff.  Fold into cooled chocolate mixture and pour into dessert dishes.  Cover and chill 1 to 2 hours until firm.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Big Black Dog's Really Great Hot Dogs

1.  Take a package of hot dogs.  Any brand will do but I recommend Hebrew National.
2.  Set package of hot dogs on the counter.
3.  Get a pot out from the cabinet.  Use the one your wife doesn't like for you to use.
4.  Put water in the pot.  Not so much that will cause it to boil over but enough to look good to you.
5.  Put the pot with water in it on the stove and turn on the appropriate burner.
6..  Now is when you stick the hot dogs into the pot of water. (It's best to remove them from the package.)
7.  Step outside of the kitchen (out in the yard) and light up a Marlboro.  Relax.
8.  Scratch dog on belly when he comes up, lays down and rolls over for you.
9.  Finish up with your Marlboro and return to the kitchen.
10.  Check water in pot.  It should be boiling by now.
11.  This is usually when I will wash my hands but this step is optional.  If your dog's belly is not dirty you can probably skip the washing your hands part.
12.  By now water in the pot with hot dogs in it should be boiling pretty good.
13.  Look in the fridge and take out a cold beer and a jar of mustard.
14.  Open both the beer and the mustard.
15.  Get the loaf of bread out from the bread box.
16.  Open up the bread.
17.  Obain a paper towel off of the roll and lay it out on the counter top.
18.  Get a fork out of the silverware drawer.
19.  Turn off the burner on the stove that has the pan of hot dogs sitting on top of it.
20.  Move pot with hot dogs in it over to one of the burners that is not hot.
21.  Lay a slice of bread out on the paper towel.  Make sure you have the bread "right side up".
22.  Put some mustard on the bread.  (Instead of mustard, you may substitute Mayo.)
23.  Using the fork, poke it into one of the hot dogs in the pot and transfer it over to the bread you have prepared on the paper towel on the counter top.  (Recommend shaking the hot dog a couple of times to get off any excess water, if any.)
24.  Give the dog a hot dog so he will shut up.
25.  Fold the bread up around the hot dog.
26.  Take a bite of the hot dog.  It should be hot but not too hot to eat.
27.  Alternate bites of the hot dog between sips of beer until both are gone.  This may require eating multiple hot dogs.
28.  When wife enters the kitchen and wants to know what you're doing, ask her if she'd like a hot dog.
29.  When you are finished eating your hot dogs, leave all items where they are located within the kitchen. The wife will clean up after you but expect to hear some bitching.
30.  Go turn on the tv and sit in recliner.

This is a great afternoon snack to enjoy a half-hour before your nap.


----------

